

Researchers turn your phone into a virtual projector - jeggers5
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/22/researchers-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-virtual-projector/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
simcop2387
Anyone else unable to see the video?

~~~
sachleen
Works fine here. Try it directly from YouTube:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bt1mRlxAWpM)

~~~
simcop2387
Yea it's working fine now. before I kept getting a different ID on youtube and
"this video is not available". Makes me wonder if it was still uploading or
some other hiccup.

